# How to make a Fused Cube



## Crumbshaw (May 23, 2009)

I heared on YouTube that Monkeydude1313 is making a Fused Cube (I think its not similar with the Siamese Cube)
Siamese Cube looks like this and its easy to make: 





But I think the Fused Cube looks like this:




If someone knows How to make one, Can someone teach me how to make it?


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 23, 2009)

There are a lot of tutorials online. Just search for Saimese Cube on Youtube


----------



## Crumbshaw (May 23, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> There are a lot of tutorials online. Just search for Saimese Cube on Youtube


No, Im looking for a Tutorial on How to Make a Fused Cube


----------



## spdcbr (May 23, 2009)

Make thing to make a siamese cube, but take off a 2x2 including two center caps in each cube.


----------



## Vulosity (May 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=how+to+make+a+fused+cube&aq=f


----------



## Crumbshaw (May 23, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=how+to+make+a+fused+cube&aq=f


Thanks! for that!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm planning on making a fused cube soon. If I can, I'll send you some pictures


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm Mod 335 Extended Finished

And I'll Mod Fused & Siamese Soon!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 24, 2009)

just get 2 void cube and assemble them together

but anyway, i think this one is much cooler:
http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/pages/2layer.htm


----------

